# How to move my personal things to Queretaro



## Estella (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there, I'm Estella living in Dubai but going to move to Queretaro this coming June. I do not have an FM2 or FM3 but would be going there as a tourist ( Canadian passport).
I am a French/English teacher and I do not want to work in schools. I would like to teach privately in the area of Juriquilla. So my question is Can I move my personal items with me ? Also renting a house there, would I need a visa (I'm going to pay the rent for 1 year in advance). If anyone knows anything plz do let me know. I also need a temporary place to live til I find a house. Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hi, Estella,
You may enter Mexico on an FMM tourist permit, good for up to 180 days. Then, you will have to apply for a visa (non-immigrant or immigrant) a month or more before it expires. The visa will require that you show proof of about $1250 USD monthly income, or other resources, to support yourself from sources outside of Mexico. If you wish to teach, in any capacity, you will need working permission added to your visa by the immigration authorities (INM).


----------



## gsalcedo01 (May 10, 2011)

Estella said:


> Hi there, I'm Estella living in Dubai but going to move to Queretaro this coming June. I do not have an FM2 or FM3 but would be going there as a tourist ( Canadian passport).
> I am a French/English teacher and I do not want to work in schools. I would like to teach privately in the area of Juriquilla. So my question is Can I move my personal items with me ? Also renting a house there, would I need a visa (I'm going to pay the rent for 1 year in advance). If anyone knows anything plz do let me know. I also need a temporary place to live til I find a house. Thanks


let me know if you fine affordable moving company I need to move my household goods to Guadalajara, jal


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Concerning your personal items, you need to check with your nearest Mexican consulate. I moved here from Egypt four years ago and was able to import my belongings duty free, but that required an FM3. I don't know what the rules are with tourist status, but the consulate should be able to inform you and tell you what paperwork is needed. I had to provide an inventory of each container (in Spanish) and list electrical items separately with their serial numbers. They also wanted a letter stating that I would export the items if I left Mexico. Can't recall what else, apart from additional papers for my cats.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If shipping household goods, the consulate will take your visa application and give a temporary visa. You still need to enter on an FMM, but the temporary visa will allow you to prepare a 'menaje de casa' and ship your goods into Mexico duty free. Once in Mexico, you must visit INM at your destination's nearest office and they'll issue the permanent visa.


----------

